# Foster Cats - Two Urgently Need Temporary Home



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

A friend of mine has been helping out a cat rescue home for the last year and has been looking after two gorgeous cats, Sabi and Tabi, amongst many others. When he first got these girls they were so frightened but with time and patience, they now are two awesome friendly playful pussies.

My friend whose had quite a health scare in the last couple of years has decided to head off to uni to study in London, and he can't take these two with him. He has been desperately trying to get them a foster family to go to over the last few weeks and sadly has been unable. They are going to have to return to the busy mayhem of the cat home tomorrow afternoon.

He is devastated.

These two girls have come so so incredibly far in his care and for them to return to the cats home will set them back so much, please please please if anyone can offer them a temporary foster home until they find their forever home, I and he would be so grateful.

They are aged 5 and 6, fully vaccinated, chipped, neutured and healthy. Tabi is older, loves to sit on your lap, get belly rubs and TLC. She says everything twice, 'replies' to you in a tiny chirrupy voice and looks for kitty kisses all the time. Sabi has no teeth loves spooning against you, flopping over for belly rubs and playing. The cat rescue centre pay for all vet care. The cats eat anything, not fussy at all, use litter tray happily, can use a cat flap and can be indoor or outdoor cats. They are friendly with other cats - and not too fond of dogs.

They can be rehomed anywhere, and I personally will drive them within 100 miles of Merseyside to a new home.

Please help. They will be returning to the cats home tomorrow afternoon. My friend can keep hold of them til the weekend as he is moving then if they get a home.

Thanks so so much.

Z.

The black and white one is Sabi and the tabi one surprisingly Tabi


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry I cant help Zoe - they are beautiful cats. I really hope that they get a new home very soon and that all the good work your friend has done is not wasted.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

"Helping out a cat rescue". Does this mean he is fostering these cats ? If this is the case he can't just rehome and potentially relocate these cats without the knowledge of the rescue centre.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> "Helping out a cat rescue". Does this mean he is fostering these cats ? If this is the case he can't just rehome and potentially relocate these cats without the knowledge of the rescue centre.


I wondered about that too...the rescue surely won't want them at the other end of the country. I understand they are in Liverpool, so am guessing the rescue is in that area?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

He had permission to do this from them, following house check of course!

But anyway, too late now sadly 

Hope the cats benefit from his year of looking after them - and the home can market them as happy in the home kitties!


----------

